# Vax 6131 Wet+Dry Vac - £50 (£60 incl VAT) At Makro



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got the new Makro Mail through the post and noticed a really good offer.

Vax 6131 Multifunction Canister (Wet + Dry) for only £49.99. So £59.99 incl VAT.

They are £88 on amazon, and cheapest I could find was £82 on ebay for a new one, so it seems like a bargain :thumb:

You need to have a Makro card to purchase it though (or go with somebody that owns a Makro card)

The offer starts on Wednesday 25th July, I imagine these will sell quick so you will probably have to go in the morning to ensure you get one.

They also have the Vax Ultra Cleaning Solution on BOGOF, so you get 2x 1.4L bottles for £13 (£15.60 incl VAT). These go for £13 per 1.4L bottle on ebay so this seems like a good price too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems a bargon for someone if they are good, with Makro always search net first are can get caught out if impulse buy Costco usually have some good deals as well, thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great spot there!

I know themk2 was after something like this in a similar price region recently.

I'll hook him up.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Trip to makro me thinks . Been waiting for the deal to come back on again.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Tips for giving me a shout on this!
Do people think this one is better than the B&Q 32 quid one then?
I just notice the tanks are almost the same, hey look almost the same and theyre both 1300W.
Forgive me if i sound stupid, but am I missing something?
 cheers!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a VAX - nuff said :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> It's a VAX - nuff said :thumb:


I KNEW that wouls be someones response! Lol!
I guess I'm trying to wiggle my way out of paying £60!
I'll do some blagging tonight and see if I can keep it in the garage. (it enever worked when i wanted a pet though... "can we can we can we?!?!"...."No.")


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I got one of these off ebay for a song and can say its a superb piece of kit. 
Even had the wife trying to borrow it:doublesho


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I got one of these off ebay for a song and can say its a superb piece of kit.


My ears pricked up here, someone recommending it!!



Darlofan said:


> Even had the wife trying to borrow it:doublesho


False alarm, you must be joking


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv just bought a george after having the vax for the last two years. On the last two interiors iv done it has cut out on me but it has been used alot including my step dad using it with his sander and other tools in work

i do prefer thee the upholstery tool on the george tho


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just need to find someone with a Makro card now! I'm getting me one of these! ha!


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

These work a treat with Stardrops as the detergent!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice spot. Thought i got mine cheap at £75.! (robert dyas)


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like I'll be eBay'ing one of these at £85 or so, I can't for the life of me find anyone I know with a Makro card!

Ahh well! I'm having one either way!


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

themk2 said:


> Looks like I'll be eBay'ing one of these at £85 or so, I can't for the life of me find anyone I know with a Makro card!
> 
> Ahh well! I'm having one either way!


Where do you live?


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm local to the Glasgow/Hillington Makro and have a card if anyone will be wanting one of these.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Looks like I'll be eBay'ing one of these at £85 or so, I can't for the life of me find anyone I know with a Makro card!
> 
> Ahh well! I'm having one either way!


Put a post up in the north west area section.

There's a car meet outside a donut shop tmoz - someone there may have a makro card.


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

do you need a makro card still?


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> Put a post up in the north west area section.
> 
> There's a car meet outside a donut shop tmoz - someone there may have a makro card.


:lol: Ten Four!


FiestaDan said:


> do you need a makro card still?


Thanks a lot, Dan, but just managed to get one from... well to be honest I don't know... but nor do I give much of a monkeys, as long as it works! 

I'll be going up tomorrow or Friday if not!

Standby!:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He, he - another satisfied customer :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Purchased. This will be getting rinsed tomorrow!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Getting mine tonight 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone around the birmingham area got a Makro card and fancy taking me to the store?? Would really appreciate it! :thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

petemattw said:


> Anyone around the birmingham area got a Makro card and fancy taking me to the store?? Would really appreciate it! :thumb:


I would have gladly taken you yesterday as I had the day off, but unfortunately I cannot make it to Makro for the next few days  hopefully somebody else in the Birmingham area can help you out :thumb:


----------



## Stu_no_1 (May 4, 2011)

I thought u could pay a small amount for a day card or did I just hear someone talking rubbish


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

bargain,cheers to the OP,head up later and buy a wee orange machine for a back up :thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Purchased one today  Tried it on my bedroom carpet and was very impressed, next up is whole house and two cars.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone know if this offer is still on??


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, back to fll price now.
£130 +vat.


----------



## scottybhoy (Mar 23, 2008)

Offer started again today

Got one this morning


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

petemattw said:


> Anyone around the birmingham area got a Makro card and fancy taking me to the store?? Would really appreciate it! :thumb:


Where are you exactly Pete? I'm near the Halesowen branch :thumb:


----------



## Shuffty (Apr 7, 2012)

I can find a use for one of those! :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Just off to my local Makro to pick one of these little beauties up for £60. Anybody want one


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Ive had one of these for a few years and yet to have a problem with it. Only thing that bugs me is the pipe doesnt actually lock into the hoover its self. quite annoying!!! Also i seen somebody mention the interior attachment,their crap and at £20 a time they break easy if dropped. The George interior attachment fits these also and ive dropped that a few times and barely scratches..


----------

